# Oct 1 2017 change to L57.0 code-needs additional code??? HELP



## LBernat7 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi we are in Pennsylvania we regularly treat and bill L57.0 code under the 17000/17003/17004... I saw in the proposed changes and deletions upcoming is one that states that you need to use an additional code to identify the source of the ultraviolet radiation? We have never had to do that ever in the past claims have always been paid by all companies. If this is something new it's news to us and I will need to get my doctors onto this asap!!! Where do I find these additional codes? what am I looking for here is what the bulletin had on it

*L57.0 Revise from Use Additional code to identify the source of ultraviolet radiation (W89, X32)
L57.0 Revise to Use Additional code to identify the source of ultraviolet radiation (W89)*


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 11, 2017)

Use additional is not a new instruction for L57.0. It looks like the only change is they no longer want additional code if the source of UV is sun exposure (X32). Use additional is usually "if applicable" so its not mandatory. Its more of a sequencing instruction. If they aren't rejecting now i don't see why they would start 10/1.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Sep 12, 2017)

They just droped the X32 as a secondary "External Cause" code. 

External Cause code reporting has always been non-mandatory (unless state regulation requires it). I know of none.

So just report L57.0 as you always did.  Nothing to worry about.


----------

